# Erfahrungen mit Rostocker Kutter(n)



## SuperMario (26. April 2005)

Da ich auf meinen ersten Beitrag im Forum "Vorstellungen" noch keine Antworten bekommen habe, versuche ich es in diesem Forum nochmal:

Am Wochenende (30.04.) wollen wir von Rostock mit der *MS Klar Kimming* in See stechen. 

Habt ihr in letzter Zeit irgendwelche Erfahrungen mit diesem Kutter gemacht. Wäre für jederlei Berichte und Meinungen dankbar. Vielleicht gibt es ja auch ein paar Meinungen, was und womit momentan vor Rostock gefangen wird. (Damit ich weiß, was ich mitnehmen muss |kopfkrat )

Außerdem wollte ich mal den Seawaver ausprobieren. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen damit bis jetzt und wie bewegt man diesen ungeöhnlichen Pilker am Besten?

Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## M-V Angler (26. April 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Rostocker Kutter(n)*

Also als ich noch mit den Kuttern von Rostock gefahren bin war die MS Klar Kimming immer erste Wahl, weil der Käpt'n dieses Schiffes nicht wie alle anderen auf einen Haufen fuhr um sich die Fische gegenseitig wegzufangen.
Aber das ist schon 2 Jahre her. |kopfkrat  Der hat richtig gesucht, deswegen bin ich immer gerne mit ihm gefahren. Wie es jetzt aussieht weiß ich nicht. So wie ich gehört habe sind die anderen Kutter aus Rostock in letzter Zeit Richtung Darß rausgefahren und nicht sehr viel gefangen.
Sicherlich wissen hier die Ortsansässigen aber besser Bescheid.|kopfkrat


----------

